# Metro 2033 - Artjom will die Gasmaske nicht aufsetzen



## rohan123 (25. März 2010)

Hi!

Hab da ein Problem mit dem Weiterkommen.

Bin am Markt angelangt. Die Gasmaske hat nen riesen Sprung. Man sieht kaum mehr was. Also abgenommen.
Ich versorg mich am Markt, kann aber keine neue Gasmaske finden, nur Filter. Wenn man weiterspeilt, und dann durch das Tor in die tote Stadt hinausgeht, hat man keine Chance mehr. Die Gasmaske setzt er nicht mehr auf, und wenn man noch so auf G hämmert. Die Maske wird dann nur rot links am Rand angezeigt.

Nun, wo bekomme ich also am Markt eine neue Maske? Oder wie geht es weiter.
Normalerweise dürfte einem das Spiel ja gar nicht weiterlassen, wenn man den dafür notwendigen Ausrüstungsgegenstand nicht hat.


----------



## MisterSmith (26. März 2010)

Aus dem GS-Forum:


> Steht im Handbuch: ISt die Maske rot, ist sie kaputt. Du musst eine neue
> finden. Eigentlich liegen in regelmäßigen Abständen welche rum.
> 
> Wenn es bereits zu spät ist noch eine zu suchen ehe du abnibbels, musst du wohl
> oder übel einen früheren Spielstand laden.


www.gamestar.de/community/gspinboard/showthread.php


----------



## rohan123 (27. März 2010)

Na okay. Werd mal versuchen, eine zu finden. Aber, man muss  schon verdammt suchen. außerdem müsste einam das Spiel dann die Möglichkeit bieten, umzudrehen. Ist ja in allem Rollenspielen auch so, dass ich mich zurückziehen kann, wenn ich an einer Stelle keine Chance mehr habe, weil mir was fehlt. Das ist nicht gut gelöst - gar nicht gut, und sollte durch einen Patch dringend behoben werden.

Ansonsten Klasse Spiel.


----------

